# Victoria Snooker Centre St Budeaux Plymouth



## crazyjon (Oct 12, 2010)

The Victoria(State cinema renamed the Mayflower 1970) Snooker Centre, The State cinema opened its doors in October 1939 with the film That Certain Age.It was built on the lines of a minature Odeon and sat just a thousand people.It was the first cinema in plymouth to be equipped with a four channel stereo phonic sound system and aparently has a 50ft by 15ft oil painting on one of its walls by local artist Robert Lenkiewicz who passed away a few years ago, in 1970 it changed it's name to Mayflower cinema and lasted another three years untill it finaly closed its doors in March1973 showing the films Soldier Blue & Carnal Knowledge.Since then its been various things the last being the Victoria Snooker Centre which closed last year and has been empty ever since.Sorry no pics of the inside as this place is sealed up tight.





[/IMG]














[/IMG]


----------



## JOHNSODA (Oct 14, 2010)

*The State*

My god, thats a blast from the past, i remember saturday morning cinema club in the 60s here. Also went to see "sound of music" with my Gran!!
There are so many people living around this area i cant believe it has no business use?
Thanks for the pictures..


----------



## Lamb Phall (Oct 15, 2010)

Dont remember that bit of security fencing on the side being there last time i had a look.


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Oct 19, 2010)

I heard from someone that lives pretty much next door to this place (I was asking what the deal was with the little garage next to the snooker centre) 

The place is owned by some rich bloke that has more property than hot dinners, he closed it due to the building needing a lot of repairs, I have also heard that Tesco want to open a little metro store here, however I've looked at the planning applications and I cant sniff anything like that!


----------

